# Fatless or low fat Italian buttercream?



## madeitwithlove (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi every body

May be you'll all think I'm a little crazy or even stupid for asking this question, but does such a thing as fatless or low fat Italian buttercream exist? I have sucessfully made the real deal several times and its just so delicious, however, I would like to find a filling and frosting which doesn't need all that butter. I would need the cream to hold up for flowers and very adult cupcakes! Would appreciate comments please, thank you.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

That would be a plain Italian meringue.  Should hold up fine for a few hours


----------



## madeitwithlove (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks foodpump for your comments. So can I flavour this in the same way to regular frostings ie vanilla, coffee or any other liquid flavouring? I was really hoping to make something which can hold up all day rather than just for a few hours. What would happen if I reduced the butter quantity in the normal cream? I want to experiment by adding corn starch to the egg white before introducing the hot syrup, would this spoil the meringue? I'm such a coward when it comes to experimenting, just hate wasting ingredients.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Try the buttercream with 1/4 to 1/3 of the butter.  If it doesn't hold up, you can always add more butter. 

You can flavour meringue anyway you want, even with melted chocolate, just make sure to add in after finishing whipping.

Most of the recipies that put in cornstarch in meringue are for baked meringues, never tried it raw, but don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## madeitwithlove (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll try your suggestion for the butter, this seems the most sensible way for me to experiment. You've answered each one of my questions and I'm going to try the corn starch as well. The way I see it is, if I add the corn starch into the egg whites during whipping ,the hot syrup will cook it and hopefully it will produce a custard type end product. Who knows?!

I guess I'll have to waste a few ingredients just to satisfy my curiosity. Thanks very much for your help, all you guys are great. Off now to break a few eggs! x


----------

